# quadding fails



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

figured it would be fun to show some of our fails.....broken quads, tow jobs, stucks, and places you might have thought it was smart to go at first.......

This is me towing out my buddys can am after he broke his steering knuckle off of his a arm then ran into a bank and piled up his steering box all the way to the right.....had to take the one wheel off so it wasnt flopping around and left the other one on to act as a wheelie bar.....we were on a sand trail that day so we are pretty clean we never made it out to the mud trails yet....and i know the brute is sitting low at the time my rear suspension was as soft as it could go


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha i like that picture.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

it happens ALOT.......much more than im sure any can am owner would like to admit......that particular can am has only made it through 1 weekend all summer without breaking down somehow........and thats because a side by side broke down and we had to leave inside the first hour of the ride.....but thats besides the point i got more fail photos.....lets see your guys fails!!!!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

so this is my honda went for a wash in what i thought was a shallow part of the lake........I WAS WRONG!!!! second pic is yet another fail i came back with an intake snorkel, i then decided to let off the throttle to take a pic while submerged.....drown through the exhaust and was floating there stood on the front rack to get the exhaust out of the water tried to start it again to no avail.......third pic didnt let go of the throttle....WIN!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The kayak is hilarious. Lol I've got a few pics ill have to post from work tomorrow.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya didnt seem that deep just kinda dropped off all of a sudden....was much happier right before the second pic when i let off the throttle lol......good news was the kid on the kayak brought me a beer while i waited for the sxs to come pull me out lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i got some pics of jrpro where he shouldnt be lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

speedman said:


> i got some pics of jrpro where he shouldnt be lol


throw em up.......not a fail thread without pics lol


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

When skinny vamps wash the sand bar out from under you




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's one of my buddies rzr getting pulled out by 03maxpowers trex. Bad part is that the big heavy four seater made it threw it.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

so we have here a towing fail.....500 honda ran out of fuel was being towed back by a little 1986 trx 350 solid front axle......he decided to tie the 500 onto the back rack due to some unfortunate accident a cv piled up on the 500 being towed which in turn broke a tiered, thus ripping the back rack off of the 350.......


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

this is all i really have 
dont know this guy but FAIL








filthys other half lol.. she going to kill me








then mine 30 skinny backs FAIL








and here is goorrila axle FAIL








and my wife silly can am got high centered FAIL


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

good show man......wicked job on the monkey axle!!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

First is the old X425, handle bars just snapped off in my hands while in a mud hole. Had to use a set of vise grips on the steering shaft to get back to the truck. I sat on the seat and gave it throttle, and a buddy sat on the rack and steer'ed her like an evinrude. lol

Second is what happens when you get stuck, high and dry, but then pull it out in reverse w/o starting it up first. Pipe dips down under and well... here's the result.

The rest are more of the busted bars.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> First is the old X425, handle bars just snapped off in my hands while in a mud hole. Had to use a set of vise grips on the steering shaft to get back to the truck. I sat on the seat and gave it throttle, and a buddy sat on the rack and steer'ed her like an evinrude. lol


lmao nice......


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

a buddy of mine was trying to push my honda around head to head with his brute......this is before i got my brute and only had the honda......im on top.......but i still am unsure if its a win or fail i want to say win......but still a kawi under me.....so confused and torn......:33:....i suppose i was pretty happy about it when it happened so i call it a win.....still dont wanna put it up though lol, just makes me happy to know my brute wouldnt be underneath........


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

was out trying my new xtrs was getting pretty cocky out in the skeg by myself they were doing awesome.......really didnt look that bad, as skeg never does......then to make things even better asides from going down a trail that none of my friends knew......winch cable. was a great day


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha narf you should stay home more often. Fails follow you. Lol jk man. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Ha ha narf you should stay home more often. Fails follow you. Lol jk man.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


well this is very true lmao we bust alot of stuff up.......but all in all i only got 2 of my fails on camera.......in all the years ive been quadding and to me thats pretty good stats........im normally the one that gets away with stuff and has to tow someone else back or out......but sometimes i guess being stubborn has its downside......most of it has alot to do with people saying things like bet you wont try that again......or stay away from that hole....things of this nature (or just too many wobbly pops).....but brutus almost always pulls me through!!!!!!! lol i think the fails are really just a statement to how much fun your really having and how much and how hard you ride.....IF YOU DONT RIDE YOU NEVER HAVE FAILS!!! we all have had them and im dam proud of mine (im just glad we rarely bring cameras) lol


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

narfbrain said:


> well this is very true lmao we bust alot of stuff up.......but all in all i only got 2 of my fails on camera.......in all the years ive been quadding and to me thats pretty good stats........im normally the one that gets away with stuff and has to tow someone else back or out......but sometimes i guess being stubborn has its downside......most of it has alot to do with people saying things like bet you wont try that again......or stay away from that hole....things of this nature (or just too many wobbly pops).....but brutus almost always pulls me through!!!!!!! lol i think the fails are really just a statement to how much fun your really having and how much and how hard you ride.....IF YOU DONT RIDE YOU NEVER HAVE FAILS!!! we all have had them and im dam proud of mine (im just glad we rarely bring cameras) lol


Ha ha ha ye I try not to record mine. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Ha ha ha ye I try not to record mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


me too!!!!! unfortunatly dont always work.....someone always brings a phone now they have waterproof iphone cases.......cant go for a day without a text message lol


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

turns out this hole was waaaaay to deep. When I stepped off the bike I sunk to my thigh. Took 2 bikes to jerk me out. Good day though.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Win for tommy (big dude on the bike) Epic fail for me and frog. I'm wearing black he is in white. Them outlaws will sling some mud!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

DaveMK1 said:


> Win for tommy (big dude on the bike) Epic fail for me and frog. I'm wearing black he is in white. Them outlaws will sling some mud!


 
hes enjoying that one lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

first pic is a race pit that ate me and Mister up in it's peanut butter like slop.
second pic is a friend racin' his 500 Cat that lost a wheel in the pit.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

had a ride planned for the weekend and of course we got our first snowfall of the year had to brush the snow off the bike lol......was still a good yesterday but dam that water was COLD noone had a camera but the was some good fails yesterday


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> had a ride planned for the weekend and of course we got our first snowfall of the year had to brush the snow off the bike lol......was still a good yesterday but dam that water was COLD noone had a camera but the was some good fails yesterday


^^^^^ Fail for not having a cover lol j/k


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

This is what happens when you try to back the brute from the back of the truck onto the trailer, when the trailer isn't straight behind the truck.

To the Batcave!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

2010Bruterider said:


> This is what happens when you try to back the brute from the back of the truck onto the trailer, when the trailer isn't straight behind the truck.
> 
> To the Batcave!


oh dude that sucks.......love the ammo boxes though.....got the same setup lol


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

looks like a Polaris rite...how did that happen.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

brutemike said:


> looks like a Polaris rite...how did that happen.


Yup polaris 700. Broke front axle as driving back to camp and the outter joint came out which is the only thing that holds the hub on. So needless to say it got ripped off and I drove from the big hill to the rv camping at Sabine Atv on 3 wheels


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

buddy riding my atv goes so slow up a little jump and hits the throttle way to hard causing it to lift the front end off the ground panics wipes out and keeps on the throttle bike launches


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

^ That looks like a BAD day


----------

